# Linda, Am I doing this wrong?



## tleitner (Oct 10, 2003)

I've tried the calcium 3xs a day with alternating successes and failures. What I have been taking is generic calcium CARBONATE 600 mg/NOTHING else added in the way of minerals, etc. Should I have been taking the calcium WITH Vit D?? Do you think the addition of Vitamin D makes a difference?


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Calcium by itself may not be enough. Often calcium is combined with magnesium or vitamin D to increase its effectiveness. If you're taking it for diarrhea though I would advise against magnesium (which can cause diarrhea) and take the vitamin D instead. Just had to add in my 2 cents.I have started taking calcium too, but I started taking the citrate. Will this work for diarrhea? Anyone know?R


----------



## tleitner (Oct 10, 2003)

Realist,Thanks for your 2 cents! After reading through most of the postings on this site by Linda, I realized that I was only taking the calcium and not with Vitamin D and I think that's why it was not working for me. I bought the Calcium w/minerals and Vit D last night so today is my first day trying this out. I'll have to let everyone know how this works. It does have the magnesium, so I'll see what happens. If I still have the dreaded D--I'll switch to the pill minus the mag. In response to your question, "does calcium citrate work as well"? I am convinced no, according to the testimonials I've read through, and also the postings by LINDA. ONLY take the calcium CARBONATE. According to what I've been reading, this is the only type which soaks up the excess water, bile, etc. GOOD LUCK to you, and ALL of us seeking a solution!


----------

